# Whirring sound while driving- 2005 Saturn Vue



## brandall88 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just bought a 2005 Saturn Vue with 72,000 miles on it. So far, I've loved it. It's in excellent shape, inside and out. And outside of a headlight wire that needed replacing(they did it free, of course), everything seemed good.

However, and this didn't happen during the test drive, there is a 'whirring' sound while driving. It usually happens when I'm over 15-20mph, and stays on even through highway speeds. When going slow, it does seem almost like a stuttering whir.

We took it back to the dealer, and they said they believed it was the brakes. So they resurfaced the breaks and checked the pads, which they say are pretty much new. But the sound still happens. As it's not the most convenient to take it back in every day, I hate going back and forth to the dealer, but I don't know what else to do. The sales guy recommended driving it another couple of days, and if the noise didn't go away, to bring it back in.

I've been doing some searching, trying to figure out what the problem could be, and I just don't know. I've read that it could be the bearings, all the way to the kind of tires on the car. 

But there is no shaking of the wheel or anything unnatural feeling. There is no grinding noises, no troubles braking, no problems turning or accelerating. Everything seems smooth. If it weren't for the noise, I wouldn't even know something was going on.

Since it's a used car, it does come with a 2 month warranty, so I need to do all I can to figure this out before it runs up. I'm a week into owning the car.

Any ideas? Could something like this be caused by lots of brake dust or anything else minor? Or is it likely something more major? 

Thanks.

Brent


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Tire noise? Sometimes get worse as tires get worn down. Maybe get them to temporarily mount up another set of wheels/tires and see if it helps.


----------



## brandall88 (Mar 16, 2011)

The tires are virtually new as well. I mean, they LOOK very new, to be honest. Lots of tread, etc.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Still could be a tire with a separating belt... or any number of other things. Chasing noises on the Internet is not an easy thing.

It might help if you can provide more info. Is the Vue FWD or AWD? Is the noise steady or does the volume and pitch vary with speed? Does it change when you let off the gas and coast? Does it sound like it's coming from front or rear or can't tell?

The more detail you can post the better chance someone here can help.


----------



## brandall88 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks. Sorry, I'll try to give more information. I know noises are tough when you can't hear them.

The Vue is an AWD. The noise does change slightly with speed. At low speeds, it's almost a stuttering whir(which made me think it's somehow related to the rotation of the tires). As you get faster, it changes in pitch and gets more steady.

It almost seems to be louder INSIDE the car than outside, as rolling the windows down doesn't let me hear it better. It's easier to hear with the windows up.

It doesn't change when letting off the gas. I also tried shifting to neutral, and it doesn't change when doing that either. 

It sounds like it's coming from the right front tire area, but it's hard to pinpoint exactly. There is more brake dust on the right front rim than the others, but I don't know if that's just because the Vue favors the front brakes or not, or if it's related at all.

Somebody suggested cleaning the brakes, but I don't really know if that's ideal or not, or if it would even help. There is some squealing when stopping, typical brake dust noise, but nothing major. Could this sound be related to that at all?

When taking it to the shop, they looked at the pads and said they look virtually brand new, and they apparently resurfaced the rotors.

Any other questions, just ask! I do appreciate it!

Brent


----------



## jollygreenjoe (May 18, 2012)

Did you ever find out the cause of this noise? I am having the exact same issue with my 2006 Vue AWD only its in the front left side.


----------

